# Broadsheet.ie: The man who wants us to pay the property tax.



## ajapale (27 Mar 2012)

The man who wants you to pay your property tax from broadsheet.ie


----------



## truthseeker (27 Mar 2012)

ajapale said:


> The man who wants you to pay your property tax from broadsheet.ie



Confused as to why you linked to this - its not very nice to Brendan


----------



## monagt (27 Mar 2012)

Clarify!
Is it incorrect?


----------



## thedaras (27 Mar 2012)

You know how there are Facebook fights,could this quote from ajapale





> http://www.broadsheet.ie/tag/brendan-burgess/


" 
cause the first AAM fight.


----------



## Bronte (28 Mar 2012)

What is broadsheet.ie?

Why are they writing about a particular issue, buying bank shares and comparing it to the household charge.  What is the relevance.


----------



## The_Banker (28 Mar 2012)

ajapale said:


> The man who wants you to pay your property tax from broadsheet.ie


 
ajapale... has your account been hacked?


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (28 Mar 2012)

Bronte said:


> What is broadsheet.ie?
> 
> Why are they writing about a particular issue, buying bank shares and comparing it to the household charge. What is the relevance.


 
The relevance is that one should be wary of taking financial advice from someone who was a cheerleader for buyng bank shares that are now practically worthless. Although in fairness Brendan was not alone in giving that advice.


----------



## mcloving (28 Mar 2012)

ANORAKPHOBIA said:


> The relevance is that one should be wary of taking financial advice from someone who was a cheerleader for buyng bank shares that are now practically worthless. Although in fairness Brendan was not alone in giving that advice.



Although in fairness the guy in the pub was giving same advice, who do I believe is correct!!!


----------



## ajapale (28 Mar 2012)

Yes but most of the guys I meet in pubs these days are advising me not to pay the property tax.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Mar 2012)

ajapale said:


> Yes but most of the guys I meet in pubs these days are advising me not to pay the property tax.



Sure I cant afford to go to pubs anymore 

If you can afford to be going to pubs then you can afford to pay it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2012)

I don't know who broadsheet.ie is and I don't know who wrote the piece. 

but it's typical of the misquoting and selective quoting. 

Read the full interview here - the key point of which was "The government should not increase the deposit guarantee from €20,000" 

Here is the actual wording of the clip. 



> Bryan Dobson: “Just finally …Irish bank shares are down at where they were in the mid 80s. Is that a buying opportunity?”
> 
> Brendan Burgess: I think we are going to look back in a few years time  at the state of the Irish banks *and the Irish stockmarket generally* and  say how did we  not fill our boots with those shares.
> 
> ...


Of course, it was a mistake for me to answer the question. I should have said "I came in here to explain the bank guarantee and to explain why it should not be increased. To discuss investing in shares would require an entire programme" 



 |ISEQ overall|ISEQ General
16 September 2008| 4050|3693
  12March 2012|3266|4455
Change|-20%|+20%If you had bought the ISEQ ETF which had a heavy concentration of  financial shares, you would be down 20% now.(March 2012) - I did say "in  a few years' time"


If you had invested 20% of your money in bank shares and the balance in   the other shares, you would be breaking even about now. (March 2012) 

Incidentally, the FTSE is up 15% and the Dow Jones by around 22% (as of 12 March 2008)


----------



## Fiskar (28 Mar 2012)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I don't know who broadsheet.ie is and I don't know who wrote the piece.
> 
> but it's typical of the misquoting and selective quoting.
> 
> ...


 
What is the relevance of this to the household charge?
Cannot see Broadsheet.ie at the moment but I hope it is not saying that you advocate this charge?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2012)

This has no relevance whatsoever to the Household Charge.

I have spoken clearly in support of the Household Charge.


----------



## Leo (28 Mar 2012)

Posted by a 'Nat King Coleslaw', so whoever posted it doesn't even have the conviction of their beliefs to post using their real name.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Mar 2012)

Leo said:


> Posted by a 'Nat King Coleslaw', so whoever posted it doesn't even have the conviction of their beliefs to post using their real name.



Well he does give some small amount of info on his twitter account:


> Nat King Coleslaw
> @natkingcoleslaw
> Kerryman/Hoor. Eleven toes. Fine jaw. Lowerer of tone on broadsheet. Knows difference between silage/slurry(hintne tastes like aged sauerkraut)


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Mar 2012)

It's never one of the Healy Raes, is it?


----------



## RIAD_BSC (28 Mar 2012)

Leo said:


> Posted by a 'Nat King Coleslaw', so whoever posted it doesn't even have the conviction of their beliefs to post using their real name.


 
Leo is your full name, then, is it?


----------



## Sunny (28 Mar 2012)

RIAD_BSC said:


> Leo is your full name, then, is it?


 
He is not having a cheap shot at someones character though.


----------



## Marion (28 Mar 2012)

I agree with Sunny.

It's a very disappointing cheap shot.

Everybody makes mistakes.

In this instance I think Brendan was caught between a rock and a hard place and responded at the time to a tough question that was not anticipated. But having said that, he was Intelligent enough to state that he might regret in the future having stated the fact.

I admire somebody who can think on their feet - Brendan

 I dislike people who try to belittle people on facts that have not been expanded upon - Broadsheet.ie.

I often read that site but I will no longer do so.


I absolutely abhor bullying. 

That is what , in my opinion, I believe broadsheet has done in the publication of this article.


Marion


----------



## Marion (28 Mar 2012)

The community I mentioned  in that thread referred to the 50 house estate where I live and contribute to its maintenance.

The broader community would refer to the town where I live and it's environs.

Marion


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2012)

Folks

Stay on topic please. Discuss the Household Charge in general in the other thread.

Brendan


----------



## Fiskar (28 Mar 2012)

Brendan,

Did you really say these comments?
I would imagine that the vast majority of people support the household charge and other taxes, even if they don’t like paying them. But the protests by the vocal minority who oppose them get a lot of attention. How would those of us who support the charge campaign in its favour? Here are some ideas -
Maybe organise a day in mid March “Pay your Household Charge today”
Issue stickers “I have paid my household charge”
Help relatives and neighbours who don’t have internet access to pay online.
Put up posters.


If you said any of the last 4 lines in the paragraph above then I'm afraid you are firmly in the minority of people I know who think or act that way. It sounds real daft to say any of those 4 lines.​


----------



## Marion (28 Mar 2012)

All of my friends and all of my family  (large) have paid the household charge.

Marion


----------



## pugwall (28 Mar 2012)

I've paid it, all bar 1 of my direct family have paid it (she plans to pay it) and the majority of my friends have paid it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2012)

Fiskar said:


> Maybe organise a day in mid March “Pay your Household Charge today”
> Issue stickers “I have paid my household charge”
> Help relatives and neighbours who don’t have internet access to pay online.
> Put up posters.
> ...



Discussed at lenght in the other thread.


----------



## Bronte (29 Mar 2012)

Marion said:


> I agree with Sunny.
> 
> It's a very disappointing cheap shot.
> 
> Everybody makes mistakes.


 
Brendan Burgess puts himself on the line and is no doubt well able for cheap shots. He got it wrong on bank shares, so what has that to do with the household charge? All my life I've been told that bank shares are blue chip and so they were and will be again except for this current crazy time. If it's relevant I've never owned a bank share in my life.  But you don't have to be an expert to know that what goes up comes down.  

My question is why what is broadsheet, who ownes it, is it a magazine, what is it? 

Truthseeker, you obviously look at twitter, how did you find that person there. You go into twitter and type in the name NatKingColeslaw? Is that it?


----------



## truthseeker (29 Mar 2012)

Bronte said:


> Truthseeker, you obviously look at twitter, how did you find that person there. You go into twitter and type in the name NatKingColeslaw? Is that it?



Bronte, I havent a clue what Twitter is or how you use it, I just googled the name and the very first link was to Twitter and thats how I found it. Theres a facebook entry with the same name too.


----------



## Nige (29 Mar 2012)

Marion said:


> I dislike people who try to belittle people on facts that have not been expanded upon - Broadsheet.ie.
> 
> I often read that site but I will no longer do so.
> 
> ...


 
that's a bit dramatic.

The broadsheet link looked at a position taken by someone in the public eye (Brendan Burgess) and pointed out that he has been very wrong in the past.

Brendan claims the majority want to pay the household charge. That is not supported by the facts. With just 2 days to go, the majority have not registered.


----------



## Fiskar (29 Mar 2012)

Agree with Nige,

Brendan has hooked up to the wrong bandwagon on this one, the majority are not in favour of this charge.


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (29 Mar 2012)

Marion said:


> All of my friends and all of my family (large) have paid the household charge.
> 
> Marion


 
Even if this is true why would it be of interest to anyone.


----------



## mandelbrot (29 Mar 2012)

Nige said:


> The broadsheet link looked at a position taken by someone in the public eye (Brendan Burgess) and pointed out that he has been very wrong in the past.


 
That's hardly news though, is it? It's like saying the sky is blue. Anyone who has ever been forthcoming enough to publicly express their opinions is bound to have stuff on record proving them completely wrong, if you root around enough.


----------



## demoivre (29 Mar 2012)

Nige said:


> that's a bit dramatic.
> 
> The broadsheet link looked at a position taken by someone in the public eye (Brendan Burgess) and pointed out that he has been very wrong in the past.
> 
> Brendan claims the majority want to pay the household charge. That is not supported by the facts. With just 2 days to go, the majority have not registered.



I'm not sure you can read that much in to the fact that the majority still have not registered. You basically have until the end of September to pay about €120 including fines/interest versus €100 before the 31st - minimal fine really. As for the Broadsheet.ie article well it has zero relevance to the household charge - how  Brendan getting it wrong on bank stocks  undermines his support for paying taxes introduced by our government, ie the law of the land, is beyond me.


----------



## mcloving (29 Mar 2012)

Watching *midweek* last night mister burgess appeared to have vested interests. Thats all I will say on the matter.


----------



## Firefly (29 Mar 2012)

Nige said:


> I'm surprised too that people on here who are clearly internet savy, don't know what twitter is or had never heard of broadsheet.ie.


 

I've worked in IT for about 14 years...I've never used Twitter and never (until yest) heard of broadsheet.ie


----------



## Bronte (29 Mar 2012)

mcloving said:


> Watching *midweek* last night mister burgess appeared to have vested interests. Thats all I will say on the matter.


 

I have not watched that programme. But you mean he has vested interests because he owned bank shares in AIB? No doubt, he's lost an awful lot of money on them. But is that what you mean. Don't be putting up hints, say it out plain and simple.

I'm still none the wiser as to what broadsheet is Nige.  I know twitter is a web thingy where people talk to each other and regret putting up pictures and employers in the future will know of all your misdeeds and that it's to be avoided (or is that facebook).

In relation to broadsheet it would be nice to know what angle they are coming at Burgess from. On my time on here I've noticed certain people have vendettas and I've yet to figure out why.


----------



## RIAD_BSC (29 Mar 2012)

The broadsheet piece was a bit petty and juvenile, but it was also rather funny in a sarcastic way. People like Brendan who offer their opinions in public should expect a little bit of lampooning every now and then, especially on a half satirical site like Broadsheet. You might not agree that it's right or ethical, but it comes with the territory. Nobody who engages in public discourse is immune from the odd public slagging. It's just life.

I notice Brendan hasn't really complained too much about it himself, which could be because he accepts that this sort of thing is par for the course. Or maybe he just doesn't want to fan the flames. My personal opinion is that people should lighten up a little. It was hardly a character assassination or offensive in any way, it was just a bit of ribbing. I don't think it does very much damage to Brendan's reputation. In my experience, he remains well regarded in media/financial commentary circles.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Mar 2012)

Fiskar said:


> Brendan has hooked up to the wrong bandwagon on this one, the majority are not in favour of this charge.



Hi Fiskar

I don't do populism. I don't jump on bandwagons. 

If I think something is right, I pursue it.

I am often in an outspoken minority on issues which upsets a lot of people

Fingleton was not fit to run the Irish Nationwide (2004)
You can be too young to set up a pension
Young healthy people are getting very bad value from the VHI
Deposit accounts can be risky due to inflation and potential bank default
Retailers should be allowed to charge credit card customers extra
Property can fall as well as rise (2002 !)
The deposit guarantee should not be increased from €20,000 (Sept 2008)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Mar 2012)

Folks

Please discuss what twitter is in some other thread.


----------



## monagt (29 Mar 2012)

With the risk that yet again I get my post removed.

I think this thread has gone on long enough, can't see it being useful to keep it open any longer.

I vote that it be closed by the Moderator.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Mar 2012)

monagt said:


> I vote that it be closed by the Moderator.


I agree.


----------

